# Removing scratches/etches from LGB plastic...



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Possible?

If so, without killing the original color of the plastic?



Or should I just learn to ignore wear marks on 25+ year old locomotives...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Try using Novus 2 part cleaner/shine, and Polishing creme 2 separate bottles, its sold in motorcycle magazines. Great stuff for taking scratches out of motorcycle windshields, makes em clear again, and I have used it on autos, my guitar finishes, and my trains the cleaner/shine makes faded locos look like new. The polish takes out fine scratches on the guitar finishes too. Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 08 Feb 2012 06:06 PM 
Try using Novus 2 part cleaner/shine, and Polishing creme 2 separate bottles, its sold in motorcycle magazines. Great stuff for taking scratches out of motorcycle windshields, makes em clear again, and I have used it on autos, my guitar finishes, and my trains the cleaner/shine makes faded locos look like new. The polish takes out fine scratches on the guitar finishes too. Regal 

....................................................................
Hummmmmmm .. Interesting idea. 














Now have to find a putt putt shop around here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got plastic lense headlamps on your car/truck? The polish makes them much brighter and clears the haze.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Does that stuff do anything bad to the finishes on engines that have color on them? Say on a U25B, or simular engine? 

Wher can this be purchased, is it just regional or can it br bought in Nebraska?

Bubba


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try using Novus 2 part cleaner/shine, and Polishing creme 
Does that stuff do anything bad to the finishes on engines that have color on them
Your local marine store has cleaner/wax, which is designed to do the same job. It has a fine abrasive in it which will clear the scratches, and a polish to make the surface shine. 
Colored fiberglass turns grey in sunlight from the UV, so we use this stuff for bringing back the original color - so no, it doesn't affect the original color! 

I use it to polish the headlights on my car. Test it on some area that won't be visible first, but I think you'll be fine with any of the products designed to remove scratches from cars, bikes, or boats.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought mine through JC Whitney, I have never noticed any fading or any adverse conditions from using it just positive results. Recently used it on my Aristo Mallet, and my Accucraft k-27, after the summer use, and storing in my office for the winter. Made em look like new. Here is the link. Also took out some minor scratches from my Ibanez AS73 guitar, and made the finish look like new and like a mirror, works on the chrome fixtures too. Regal 

http://www.jcwhitney.com/jcwhitney/textsearch_result.jcw?sku=novus+cleaner+polish&shopid=100001 

p.s. Google it and you will probably find other places to purchase it too. One kit goes a long way, I've used it since the early 90's for my motorcycles, and only bought one more set since. It's amazing especially on cycle windshields, takes out the scratches and makes em clear as new again.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Micromark sells a Novus "Try-It Pack" that has three small bottles of the Novus polishing compounds and some sanding pads for removing really heavy scratches.

http://www.micromark.com/novus-try-it-pack,8054.html

They also sell the Novus polishes in larger bottles in the individual abrasive levels, but the Try-It pack will let you experiment and learn what it will and won't do before you buy it in the more expensive bottles.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Another idea to try (used to use it before Novus and other things came out) is toothpaste. Just put a dab on and work with a clean cloth until the scratches disappear. Most toothpastes have a mild abrasive that works. 

Hope this helps.


----------

